# Cross-staff notation - how?



## muratkayi (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi, 

Does anyone know how to do cross staff notation in Staffpad in Piano or Harp grand staffs, e.g.?


----------



## stevebarden (Sep 16, 2020)

Not possible at this time. Hopefully in a future release.


----------



## muratkayi (Sep 16, 2020)

Ok I see, thanks for the reply👍


----------

